# White print need underbase black shirt?



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm still learning when it comes to screen printing, but now since I do have a retail shop, I am getting smaller orders, I thought for a job like this, it would be perfect for a PLASTISOL TRANSFER. The shirt color would be BLACK, and the ink would be WHITE, would I need a WHITE UNDER BASE? 

I searched the forums but I'm really not getting a clear answer or maybe I am and I'm just not understanding it. 

I would be HEAT PRESSING these onto the shirt.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I did white on black and did not need the white under base.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

tell your vendor you are pressing on black shirts and what the fabric type is, cotton, blend, poly and they will take care of it for you.


----------



## ProWorldMari (Jan 18, 2013)

When printing on dark garments it's strongly recommended to use a backing color. This will ensure the colors within your design are vibrant, solid and the garment color does not affect the final print. Since your design is a one color job, the backing color will not affect the price nor the look of your design. It may not make sense to put white under white, however we recommend it to all of our customers to get a solid white design. 

Mari,


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Every vendor is different and has different requirements. Our philosophy is we print everything like it’s going on darks unless you are ordering our light prints. So if there is a color that needs to be doubled we double it as part of the price. Luckily for us most of our colors are one hit but no all. But like I said every vendor is different and knows what it will take to make their product work so I would listen to your vendor.


----------



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you every one for their replies, I really appreciate the time you have taken to give your input.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

F&M Expressions 15 cent or athletic formula transfers go on black just fine......


----------

